# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ευάγγελος B [Evangelos V - Χάνα]

## sylver23

Ας δουμε μια παντοφλα απο χθες την  οποια ρυμουλκουμενη την πηγαν στην σαλαμινα σε καποιο μερος προς Σεληνια.

ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑΑΑ.jpg

----------


## Paralos II

Kapote ayth h pantofla htan h pio grigorh
apo tis palies en onomati "Eyaggelos''
Afou elhkse pleon h 35eatia ths xrhsimopoieite san
forthgida sth Kunosoura Salaminas opou koubalaei sunergeia ammobolwn
klp!!!
Athanath pantos akoma k twra douleuei!!

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες .Τωρα το δουλευει με δυο ρυμουλκα δεν μπορω να το πω  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ- Β. πριν 10 και χρονια στην Σαλαμινα

2013 sc (131).jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ- Β. πριν 10 και χρονια στην Σαλαμινα
> 
> 2013 sc (131).jpg


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία! Όπως επίσης πολύ ωραίο σκαρί. Μοντέρνες γραμμές σε παλιά κλασική παντόφλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού τα στοιχεία του σβήστηκαν ας τα επαναφέρουμε.
Το Χάνα (e.x. Ευάγγελος Β) κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα στο Πέραμα το 1966 με IMO 8968947 και το άρχικό μήκος του ήταν 36 μέτρα και πλάτος 8,60 μέτρα. Αφού πέρασε η 35ετία του αγοράστηκε απο την εταιρεία HOUNTAS και μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιείτε γαι αμμοβολές, όπως βλέπετε και στη φωτο μου. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι, ότι παρ' ότι το πλοίο είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση τουλάχιστων εξωτερικά, κάποιος απο το πλήερωμα φαίνετε είχε εικαστικές ανησυχίες και δείτε τη έχει ζωγραφίσει στο σημείο που βγαίνεις απο το μηχανοστάσιο. Να πούμε βέβαια ότι το έργο έχει και υπογραφή, η οποία γράφει " Ι.Χ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ". Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

XANA II 01 04-03-2012.jpgXANA II 04 04-03-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε pantelis2009 και BEN BRUCE για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αφού τα στοιχεία του σβήστηκαν ας τα επαναφέρουμε.
> Το Χάνα (e.x. Ευάγγελος Β) κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα στο Πέραμα το 1966 με IMO 8968947 και το άρχικό μήκος του ήταν 36 μέτρα και πλάτος 8,60 μέτρα. Αφού πέρασε η 35ετία του αγοράστηκε απο την εταιρεία HOUNTAS και μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιείτε γαι αμμοβολές, όπως βλέπετε και στη φωτο μου.


Να προσθέσουμε στα στοιχεία του πλοίου, ότι είχε ναυπηγηθεί με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2796_, και αδελφό του, με το οποίο είχαν κατασκευαστεί μαζί ήταν το _Προκόπιος Β (Παντελής Α.Κ, Αι Νικόλας)_ όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και από δημοσίευση στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1966,

Naftika Xronika 1966.jpg

 Το _Χάνα - Ευάγγελος Β_ δεν υπάρχει πιά, αφού από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο (2012) είχε ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του στο Πέραμα, και πιθανότατα έχει πιά ολοκληρωθεί.

06.jpg

Και σε μία παλαιότερη του φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα.

07.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μου αρέσει που γράφει......παράδωση μετά δίμηνο. Είναι δυνατόν;;;;;

----------


## leo85

> Μου αρέσει που γράφει......παράδωση μετά δίμηνο. Είναι δυνατόν;;;;;


Μη το γελάς Παντελή, γιατί τότε δουλεύανε ασταμάτητα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλό θα ήταν να διορθωθεί ο τίτλος του  θέματος σε _Ευάγγελος Β (Χάνα)_ μιας και υπήρξε και άλλη παντόφλα με το όνομα _Ευάγγελος_ (στο Ρίο, και αργότερα στηνΤουρκία).

----------


## Apostolos

Εχει διορθωθεί!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _Χάνα - Ευάγγελος Β_ δεν υπάρχει πιά, αφού από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο (2012) είχε ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του στο Πέραμα, και πιθανότατα έχει πιά ολοκληρωθεί.
> 
> 06.jpg


Η διάλυση του πλοίου είχε πράγματι ξεκινήσει τον Οκτώβριο 2012 στο Πέραμα, αλλά τελικά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε. Αφαιρέθηκαν βέβαια όλη η υπερκατασκευή και κάποια μέτρα του σκάφους από την πρύμη όπως είδαμε στην παραπάνω φωτό, το κυρίως σκάφος όμως παρέμεινε και με την προσθήκη νέου καταπέλτη εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται σαν φορτηγίδα στο Πέραμα. Με νέο όνομα το _ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ_ αλλά με τον ίδιο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2796_ που είχε πάρει ως νεότευκτο πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου το μακρινό 1966 όταν είχε κατασκευαστεί.

_Πέραμα_
07.jpg
_03/12/2013_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το XANA II όταν στις 04-03-2012 ήταν δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 
Πάντως στα σωσίβια που είχε στον καθρέπτη έγραφε ΧΑΝΑ ΙΙ, ενώ εμείς το αναφέρουμε σαν ΧΑΝΑ. Για ψάχτω λίγο Γιώργο.

XANA II 02 04-03-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή όπως βλέπω σε όσες φωτογραφίες το είχα παλαιότερα τραβήξει, αλλά και σε αυτή που παράθεσες εσύ, το όνομα πάνω στο πλοίο ήταν γραμμένο ως _ΧΑΝΑ_ (σκέτο, χωρίς ΙΙ). Τώρα τι να πω. Μπορεί πράγματι να ήταν _ΧΑΝΑ ΙΙ_, αλλά να μην το είχαν γράψει ολόκληρο και στις δύο πλευρές της πλώρης. Μικρή πάντως σημασία πλέον έχει.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η διάλυση του πλοίου είχε πράγματι ξεκινήσει τον Οκτώβριο 2012 στο Πέραμα, αλλά τελικά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε. Αφαιρέθηκαν βέβαια όλη η υπερκατασκευή και κάποια μέτρα του σκάφους από την πρύμη όπως είδαμε στην παραπάνω φωτό, το κυρίως σκάφος όμως παρέμεινε και με την προσθήκη νέου καταπέλτη εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται σαν φορτηγίδα στο Πέραμα. Με νέο όνομα το _ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ_ αλλά με τον ίδιο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2796_ που είχε πάρει ως νεότευκτο πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου το μακρινό 1966 όταν είχε κατασκευαστεί.


Το σκάφος του πλοίου εξακολουθεί να παραμένει και να χρησιμοποιείται στο Πέραμα στις επισκευές πλοίων. Η έκπληξη ήταν -χθες που το ξαναείδα- ότι μετά τα ονόματα ΧΑΝΑ και ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ, φέρει και πάλι το πρώτο του όνομα με το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί και δουλέψει όλα του τα χρόνια ως φέρρυ, το _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β_.

IMG_0046.jpg___IMG_0047.jpg
_Πέραμα - 13/12/2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πως το καταντήσανε .......έτσι!!!!!!!!! Τον καταπέλτη με μανιβέλα τον ανεβάζουν?????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ απλά αποτελεί ένα κλασσικό παράδειγμα του "βίου" μίας αθάνατης Ελληνικής παντόφλας.

Δουλεύει όλα της τα χρόνια ως φέρρυ μεταφέροντας επιβάτες και οχήματα, και όταν έρχεται η ώρα της απόσυρσης δεν πάει για κόψιμο, αλλά είτε πωλείται στο εξωτερικό αποφέροντας επιπλέον κέρδος, είτε συνεχίζει να δουλεύει στη χώρα μας ως φορτηγό ή ακόμα και ως φορτηγίδα - μπάριζα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεφορτώνοντας στο Πέραμα, σε δύο χθεσινές φωτό.

IMG_0154.jpg___IMG_0167.jpg
_Πέραμα - 07/03/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι κομμάτια είναι αυτά που ξεφορτώνει Γιώργο!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή ότι βλέπεις αυτό ....είδα κι εγώ. Εννοώ δεν πήγα πιό κοντά, οι φωτό είναι τραβηγμένες πάνω από το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΙΙ, φαίνονται μεν κάτι παλιές σκουριασμένες λαμαρινοκατασκευές αλλά τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β. όπως ήταν πριν ψηλώσει το κομοδέσιο ένα ντεκ. Από το e-bay

evangelos-_57.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη ¶ρη. Και αυτό πίσω πρέπει να είναι τα σπίτια από το Καματερό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου η φωτό είναι από την Ερέτρια. Το _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β_ είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι και πίσω του, στην αμμουδιά, διακρίνεται ακόμα μία παντόφλα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_.

----------


## andria salamis

Το Ευάγγελος Β, Σχεδιασμένο, μετά την μετασκευή.
Ειχα σε ενα τετράδιο πολλα σχέδια με τα φερυ-μποτ,αλλα πρέπει να χάθηκε!

P1150094.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γράφεις ιστορία με τα σκίτσα σου λεβέντη μου, συνέχισε να μας εκπλήσσεις !!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

> Γράφεις ιστορία με τα σκίτσα σου λεβέντη μου, συνέχισε να μας εκπλήσσεις !!!!!


Με αυτα μεγάλωσα,με αυτα έμαθα πολλά,αυτά αγάπησα.
Θυμάμαι μια μέρα,στο Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης,που δεν έφευγα με τίποτα!!!!Αυτα εβλεπαν οι Γονεις μου,και με απέτρεψαν!
Ωχ ξέφυγα,εκτος θέματος,ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως υπέροχος.....ο νέος!!!!!!

----------

